# Just some random pictures from today. PIC HEAVY



## RemudaOne (Mar 23, 2012)

Bottle babies relaxing after a rough day grazing out in the big pasture.  They came up to the house crying at about 3:00 for a bottle so I let them into the small paddock so they could get to the creep feeder.  I let them fill up on pellets and alfalfa then gave them a reduced amount of formula.  They are still full as ticks.  They'll get a reduced amount of formula tonight too.





I LOVE this ewe.  She is the smallest one I have but had twin girls and take a look at that udder..... Just love her.  She's sweet too.




This ram lamb was born on Feb. 21st.  He's turning out pretty nice and growing super fast. That's not his mom though




My nicest ewe lamb.  I'm going to keep her.  Her mom is my nicest ewe (conformation-wise)




Buddy says "That's my spot Penny!"




I guess he was right 





That's it.  Thanks for indulging me, it was such a perfect spring day that I just wanted to share some of it.  Hope you enjoyed.


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Good looking sheep! That ram in the bottom picture has the same facial expression as my ram lol


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 23, 2012)

Loved the photos!  Thanks  Really good looking critters!


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Mar 24, 2012)

Loved the pics..


----------



## Erins Little Farm (Mar 24, 2012)

RemudaOne said:
			
		

> Bottle babies relaxing after a rough day grazing out in the big pasture.  They came up to the house crying at about 3:00 for a bottle so I let them into the small paddock so they could get to the creep feeder.  I let them fill up on pellets and alfalfa then gave them a reduced amount of formula.  They are still full as ticks.  They'll get a reduced amount of formula tonight too.
> http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g68/remuda1/3372ce7d.jpg
> I LOVE this ewe.  She is the smallest one I have but had twin girls and take a look at that udder..... Just love her.  She's sweet too.
> http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g68/remuda1/IMG_1910.jpg
> ...


Adorable pictures! Are those Dorper sheep


----------



## Remuda1 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thank you . Yes, they're dorpers


----------

